# Threaded inserts



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Anyone know a Canadian source for 10-24 stainless steel hex drive threadaed inserts. Not the slot drive as shown. they are a pain to install and the install tool costs a fortune.









:smilie_flagge17::smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

You can check with Lee Valley. I use the threaded insert that they carry and find them excellent installing bolts on necks ....you use an allen wrench to install them and they also carry the matching bolts which is also installed with an allen wrench....Hope this helps..... Lab


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Lab123 said:


> You can check with Lee Valley. I use the threaded insert that they carry and find them excellent installing bolts on necks ....you use an allen wrench to install them and they also carry the matching bolts which is also installed with an allen wrench....Hope this helps..... Lab


I deal with LeeValley all the time. I might switch to them even if they are not stainless. Ordering small items as such from the States can double the cost.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Yeah...I agee that the price of buying from the States is high...I wish we had more suppliers in Canada to buy Luthier supplies from.....I guess we are are small market and not worth bothering with......Lab


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

I did find hex drive stainless insert at McMaster Car in the US and I was going to get 250 to make it worth my time but they emailed me saying they could not ship to me due to export restrictions or something. Maybe they figured I was going to build a flippin bomb.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

McMaster Carr stopped exporting to individuals, AFAIK. Send the request on company letterhead, they'll ship


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

http://www.spaenaur.com/view_pdf.asp?Page=B70

Spae Naur in Kitchener is a large fastener supplier - I buy a few items for my woodworking business from them. They used to have a $50 minimum for shipping though, but they also have a walk in sales desk if you are close buy.

AJC


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> http://www.spaenaur.com/view_pdf.asp?Page=B70
> 
> Spae Naur in Kitchener is a large fastener supplier - I buy a few items for my woodworking business from them. They used to have a $50 minimum for shipping though, but they also have a walk in sales desk if you are close buy.
> 
> AJC


Have you ever had any break on you while installing them? I'd hate to try and dig a broken one out of a 500 dollar neck.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I only use the steel ones, not the zinc. And no they havent broken on me (it would be near impossible to break one of the steel ones.)

AJC


----------

